# Pastry Chef Salaries



## tomculb (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm in talks with a company that wants a pastry chef for a large scratch baking food service operation. They want high-end, high volume stuff. It's breakfast, lunch and dinner service. They project 4000 covers per day. To me, it sounds like the equivalent of running a large hotel operation. It's a bit hard to know what a proper salary demand would be. This is going to be a HUGE job. Anyone have any thoughts on salary? (This will be in California - I can't be too specific - one of the two major metro areas in CA)


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Holy smokes! FOUR THOUSAND covers per day??

A few years ago, I read in PAD that executive pastry chefs' salaries on the high end was $80,000. So I think $80k is a good place to start.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I assume you're not taking over a position that's existed before, and that you're opening the place. If that is true, it sounds like you'll be expected to work a lot of 7 day weeks, with possibly no personal time for awhile. That should be factored into your price. Remember, it's easier to negotiate down than up. 80 does sound like a lot, and you don't want to price yourself out of a job, but look at what you've made for other jobs, and decide from there how much more you expect to make for the work involved. I wouldn't ask less than 65, if the job entails what it appears to.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Is there insurance included, dental, eye?

Bonuses? Profit sharing, stockes? 

do they relocate? is it union? 

so many questions!

Start at 80 with benifits. 

If you have the experience and the know how, than the money should be easy and they will want to pay your for your knowledge, professionalism and talent.
You are making them lots of profit, you should be well taken care of!
Remeber, this is business, bring to the table what you expect to take away.

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

When I did go the volume route, my first question was
" who is my second, do I hire him or her?" What will their salary be.
What is the expected percentage of bakery revenue designated to the cost of labor?
How many shifts working? Add some money if there will be a 
graveyard or overnight.
I'm sure you've gone over all this, The main thing that I've learned about larger operations is that they have to be set up for you to be sucessful.
No slam to the hot side, but I have seen numerous operations set up by the corp. or exec chef without any real understanding of sweet production flow.
PS It's a must that your second have administrative skills as well as production.
I'd take 60. with a strong assist. then 80.and no one to share the burden.
Just my opinions of course


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Here, here.


----------

